# Any other girl growers out there?



## bigblue (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi everybody, I'm bigblue and I'm a girl grower! I've been growing for 3 years, just little bitty grows but they're fun. One of my ex-boyfriends introduced me to weed and growing and now I've loved that longer than him. haha. Hopefully there are other girl growers out there too!


----------



## Florida Girl (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome to RIU.... lots of us girl growers here 



*
*´¨) 
¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨) 
(¸.·´ (¸.·´ FL Girl*


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 21, 2008)

not a girl myself but i thought youd be interested in this


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/88805-chick-den.html


anyways welcome and happy growing


----------



## smokeh (Aug 21, 2008)

bigblue said:


> Hi everybody, I'm bigblue and I'm a girl grower! I've been growing for 3 years, just little bitty grows but they're fun. One of my ex-boyfriends introduced me to weed and growing and now I've loved that longer than him. haha. Hopefully there are other girl growers out there too!


wow, ur fuckin hot. great tits. u should enter the 'best rack contest' in the sexuality thread 

hope to see alot of u around kiss-ass


----------



## crispie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

girl grower here .I have been doing it for a couple of yrs, i am a medical patient...it brings me such joy in a screwed up world


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 21, 2008)

Miss Hester is a girl too.


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 21, 2008)

I like girls, and girls that grow I like even more!!. Welcome to the forum BigBlue


----------



## bigblue (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## 10thGroup (Aug 21, 2008)

I am not a female either but it appears to be a great addition.


----------



## ozma1867 (Aug 21, 2008)

There should be more girls who grow...most girls never seem to understand this 'hobby', at least where I come from


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup. I am a girlgrower too.


----------



## humbo jumbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcomee!

DJ greeeeeen lanterrnn


----------



## vdubluva (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome...thats cool u grow and spin...sounds and looks like a perfect match for a lot of us guys on here...i'm sure you'll get plenty of harassing pm's on here w/ those pics u post...by the way what do u like to spin?


----------



## bigblue (Aug 22, 2008)

Mostly progressive house. I spin at a few clubs in town and I've also been spun in Vegas, Miami and LA this year.


----------



## vdubluva (Aug 22, 2008)

well thats cool...i spin break beats and drum and bass my self mostly, thats why i asked...i wish you the best of luck on here w/ ur growin...


----------



## crispie1 (Aug 22, 2008)

i absolutely love to grow...it brings me such joy...even better ilove to smoke what i grow, and i'm very picky in what i smoke....so keep it biddin'


----------



## hugabud (Aug 23, 2008)

hey. im a girl grower as well. i didnt know that many chicks Grow their own.


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 23, 2008)

hugabud said:


> hey. im a girl grower as well. i didnt know that many chicks Grow their own.


every single chick grower i know has a RIU account. GO RIU! pimpin'...


----------



## StonerAdvisory (Aug 23, 2008)

Its no longer a hobby, its become a lifestyle... i am also a girl grower


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm a girl too.... though not as Hot LOL Grown in any space I could find for years, love this site, made some hash with my trim and a blender. it's all good


----------



## DWR (Aug 25, 2008)

Heya, welcome 

Check'd ya album out, style...... Like it... great pics !


If ya want feel free to check out my Big Bang grow journal 

Cant wait to see ya skills


----------



## stonerbean (Aug 25, 2008)

hellz ya. woot woot for bitch growers!!!! that'd be me =)


----------



## bigblue (Aug 25, 2008)

Woot woot to all the girls!!


----------



## tobaaaac (Aug 25, 2008)

Progressive house is my favorite type of DJ electro. Who are your influences?


----------



## bigblue (Aug 25, 2008)

tobaaaac said:


> Progressive house is my favorite type of DJ electro. Who are your influences?


 
Cedric Gervais, Roger Sanchez and Sander Kleinenberg.


----------



## humbo jumbo (Aug 25, 2008)

GR dj greeeeen lantern!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 25, 2008)

hugabud said:


> hey. im a girl grower as well. i didnt know that many chicks Grow their own.


 
OMG, I straight tripped, thinking I already posted in this thread, cuz you have my avatar!


----------



## DWR (Aug 26, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> OMG, I straight tripped, thinking I already posted in this thread, cuz you have my avatar!



jaja wiked 

heheheeheh


----------



## Bangers999 (Oct 8, 2008)

bigblue said:


> Hi everybody, I'm bigblue and I'm a girl grower! I've been growing for 3 years, just little bitty grows but they're fun. One of my ex-boyfriends introduced me to weed and growing and now I've loved that longer than him. haha. Hopefully there are other girl growers out there too!


The world needs more of you girl, scotland says hello.


----------



## Bangers999 (Oct 8, 2008)

bigblue said:


> Cedric Gervais, Roger Sanchez and Sander Kleinenberg.


Tiesto-paul van dke-tall paul-pete tong-john oo flemming, have a look on the net for sensation, held in holland each year and a must before your to old to enjoy it, its total crazy have a look for yourself, SENSATION WHITE NIGHT.


----------



## husalife (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello From Tennessee Ladies, Keep it green and Be Easy


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 8, 2008)

the more girls that grow, the more weed in my world.

-ALX a.k.a. D.J. Shnazy Shoes


----------



## Bangers999 (Oct 8, 2008)

StonerAdvisory said:


> Its no longer a hobby, its become a lifestyle... i am also a girl grower


I think i love you LOL hi from scotland


----------



## crispie1 (Oct 17, 2008)

crispie1 said:


> girl grower here .I have been doing it for a couple of yrs, i am a medical patient...it brings me such joy in a screwed up world


keep it green: and keep smilin'


----------



## xvlilxjessivx (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm a girl that grows too! I love the science side of it and am excited to invent new strains and allow my hobby to change the world! Good luck with your grows girls! And check out my journal I just created for my newest grow!


----------



## notlaura (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm a girl! Great to see others on here!


----------



## SmokinSwede (Jul 20, 2011)

I like girl growers, does that count?


----------

